# Help



## Yamaha107 (Jun 2, 2020)

I just bought a 08 Kawasaki brute force 650E that has been well taken care of. I am I in the process of changing oil, I have changed motor oil and rear diff fluid but now I am stuck because I can not get the front diff drain bolt broke loose I've used PB blaster and let it set and I've used a very small amout of heat and still no luck. 
Any ideas to get this bad boy broke loose??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yamaha107 said:


> I just bought a 08 Kawasaki brute force 650E that has been well taken care of. I am I in the process of changing oil, I have changed motor oil and rear diff fluid but now I am stuck because I can not get the front diff drain bolt broke loose I've used PB blaster and let it set and I've used a very small amout of heat and still no luck.
> Any ideas to get this bad boy broke loose??


People most always over-tighten them and sometimes damage the threads. If it's still the allen, it's a 5mm as I recall and you will need one with a long handle..and possibly some long-noise vise-grips to catch the outside edges with. Between both you should be able to get it. When re-installing it use some pipe dope on the threads and resist the temptation to give it that one last extra whammy. It doesn't need it. If its has a hex bolt head, it's been changed-out and you will just have to use whatever 6-sided socket fits it tightest and go for it.

In either case do make sure you are going in the correct direction to loosen the plug.


----------



## Yamaha107 (Jun 2, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> People most always over-tighten them and sometimes damage the threads. If it's still the allen, it's a 5mm as I recall and you will need one with a long handle..and possibly some long-noise vise-grips to catch the outside edges with. Between both you should be able to get it. When re-installing it use some pipe dope on the threads and resist the temptation to give it that one last extra whammy. It doesn't need it. If its has a hex bolt head, it's been changed-out and you will just have to use whatever 6-sided socket fits it tightest and go for it.
> 
> In either case do make sure you are going in the correct direction to loosen the plug.


This thing is in there good I've tried it all and wont even budge the slightest bit


NMKawierider said:


> People most always over-tighten them and sometimes damage the threads. If it's still the allen, it's a 5mm as I recall and you will need one with a long handle..and possibly some long-noise vise-grips to catch the outside edges with. Between both you should be able to get it. When re-installing it use some pipe dope on the threads and resist the temptation to give it that one last extra whammy. It doesn't need it. If its has a hex bolt head, it's been changed-out and you will just have to use whatever 6-sided socket fits it tightest and go for it.
> 
> In either case do make sure you are going in the correct direction to loosen the plug.


UPDATE- I finally got the drain bolt out I went down to my last option and usually the last option always works lol but I welded a nut on the head of bolt and with a little grunt it came loose finally


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good..


----------

